# Protein right before going to sleep...



## JMRQ (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys I'm curious how efficiently whey/chicken/beef or basically a protein is broken down into amino-acids before you go to bed

Is there a certain amount of time you should give the protein to breaking down ??

I want there to be as much L-Arginine as possible for maximum HGH release, so what should I do ???

And I hope this won't make me fat at all...


----------



## |Z| (Dec 8, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> Hey guys I'm curious how efficiently whey/chicken/beef or basically a protein is broken down into amino-acids before you go to bed
> 
> Is there a certain amount of time you should give the protein to breaking down ??
> 
> ...



Pre-bed you would want a slow digesting protein such as casein or a blend which is primarily casein and other slow digesting proteins. This would give your body a sustained supply of the amino acids and nutrients it needs to repair those muscles.

|Z|



Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cottage and/or PB before bed.


----------



## Rattbones (Dec 9, 2010)

me too, eat low fat/none fat cottage cheese before bed about a 1 1/2 cups


----------



## JMRQ (Dec 9, 2010)

COTTAGE CHEESE IS FUCKING GROSS !!!

I've got some Casein protein to use...


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 9, 2010)

Cottage cheese kicks ass ,especially when you throw some fruit into it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 9, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Cottage cheese kicks ass ,especially when you throw some fruit into it.


 
lol, I don't know if cottage cheese kicks ass, but yeah, I add blueberries to help get it down.

I agree with all the posts who suggested casein, including simply eating cottage cheese


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 9, 2010)

Try mixing in sugar free apple sauce to get it down. I do mine just the cottage chz I love it!!!

If you really want protein before bed Ive got some you might like!    J/K!


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 9, 2010)

I love cottage cheese... That's God's food.


----------



## JMRQ (Dec 9, 2010)

Are the amino's still effective for building muscle, EVEN WHILE YOU'RE SLEEPING THO ???


----------



## Marat (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes. You're significantly overestimating the rate at which amino acids are absorbed after a meal.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Dec 10, 2010)

Turkey.


----------



## charlieDxtreme (Dec 10, 2010)

cottage cheese skim milk mixed with whey.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Cottage and/or PB before bed.



This


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 18, 2010)

To be honest, a lot of people over analyzed what to eat. Enjoy what you eat. Not saying to go eat ice cream and fried chicken prior to going to bed but why not eat a 10 oz steak with some veggies before bed?

Grilled steak KNOCKS the dick down on cottage cheese with PB


----------



## LAM (Dec 18, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> To be honest, a lot of people over analyzed what to eat. Enjoy what you eat. Not saying to go eat ice cream and fried chicken prior to going to bed but why not eat a 10 oz steak with some veggies before bed?
> 
> Grilled steak KNOCKS the dick down on cottage cheese with PB



beef is not easily digestible and causes problems with getting/staying alseep in some.  generally it's best to consume easily digestible foods/proteins before sleep because of this.  cottage cheese has a much higher BV than beef also


----------



## Fordf150 (Dec 19, 2010)

Any animal meat stakes time to digest.. So chicken , steak turkey would be fine pre bed. Hit the daily macros ! And your set!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud247 (Dec 20, 2010)

Fordf150 said:


> Any animal meat stakes time to digest.. So chicken , steak turkey would be fine pre bed. Hit the daily macros ! And your set!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yeah


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 20, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> Hey guys I'm curious how efficiently whey/chicken/beef or basically a protein is broken down into amino-acids before you go to bed
> 
> Is there a certain amount of time you should give the protein to breaking down ??
> 
> ...


 don't over think things. if you goal is to gain, then eat ! if your goal is to get leaner then cut back on the foods. Do you supplement with L-Arginine ?


----------



## braveand (Dec 21, 2010)

1) Casein
2) Whey + healty fat (will increase digestion time of whey)
3) Cottage cheese + healty fat (same reasons)


----------



## lifter256 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have noticed that proteins plus digestive enzymes (just prior) really provide some vivid dreams for me.  This could be just the placebo effect manifesting but there is a conjectured correlation between dream intensity reports and growth hormone release.

"food for thought"

P.S.  I don't know if cottage cheese _kicks_ ass but it seems to _taste_ like ass - how anyone can stomach it I do not know


----------



## JMRQ (Dec 21, 2010)

ParadiseCup said:


> don't over think things. if you goal is to gain, then eat ! if your goal is to get leaner then cut back on the foods. Do you supplement with L-Arginine ?



Yeah I take L-Arginine AKG and Pyroglutamate too, plus then I take GABA for increased HGH release


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 21, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> Yeah I take L-Arginine AKG and Pyroglutamate too, plus then I take GABA for increased HGH release


 are you taking it on an empty stomach prior to bed ? how long from your last meal are you taking the L-Arginine ?


----------



## Rattbones (Dec 21, 2010)

lifter256 said:


> I have noticed that proteins plus digestive enzymes (just prior) really provide some vivid dreams for me. This could be just the placebo effect manifesting but there is a conjectured correlation between dream intensity reports and growth hormone release.
> 
> "food for thought"
> 
> P.S. I don't know if cottage cheese _kicks_ ass but it seems to _taste_ like ass - how anyone can stomach it I do not know


 
I hear it all the time, but for me it's eggs.  I freaking hate eggs!!!  I can down 2cups of cottage cheese or Greek yogurt like it's nothing, but it takes me an hour to eat 8 boiled eggs.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 21, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Cottage cheese kicks ass ,especially when you throw some fruit into it.





Mmmmm. Good eats. Peaches is my favorite. Pineapple too


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 23, 2010)

Rattbones said:


> I hear it all the time, but for me it's eggs. I freaking hate eggs!!! I can down 2cups of cottage cheese or Greek yogurt like it's nothing, but it takes me an hour to eat 8 boiled eggs.


 scramble the 8 egg whites up and put on some low fat cheese


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 23, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> cottage and/or pb before bed.


+1


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 24, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> COTTAGE CHEESE IS FUCKING GROSS !!!
> 
> I've got some Casein protein to use...





VolcomX311 said:


> lol, I don't know if cottage cheese kicks ass, but yeah, I add blueberries to help get it down.
> 
> I agree with all the posts who suggested casein, including simply eating cottage cheese



Do you guys like cheesecake and/or choc. cheesecake?  If you do, I gotta cottage cheese recipe that doesn't taste like cottage cheese and will confuse you as to how can something taste so good AND be great for you.



Conrad415 said:


> To be honest, a lot of people over analyzed what to eat.



This x 100000000


----------



## |Z| (Dec 25, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> Are the amino's still effective for building muscle, EVEN WHILE YOU'RE SLEEPING THO ???



yes. a large amount of recovery and muscle building occurs while you sleep.



ParadiseCup said:


> don't over think things. if you goal is to gain, then eat ! if your goal is to get leaner then cut back on the foods. Do you supplement with L-Arginine ?



What is your reasoning behind taking L-arginine pre bed? 

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## vwl1980 (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree


----------



## yay4charliesnow (Dec 28, 2010)

If I work out in the evening I usually eat 6 eggs or so on top of toast with peanut butter with half a tub of cottage cheese on top of that.  Doesn't sound very good but it is tasty, with a couple large glasses of milk, about 30-40 oz.'s of milk about half hour before bed.


----------



## JMRQ (Dec 28, 2010)

yay4charliesnow said:


> If I work out in the evening I usually eat 6 eggs or so on top of toast with peanut butter with half a tub of cottage cheese on top of that.  Doesn't sound very good but it is tasty, with a couple large glasses of milk, about 30-40 oz.'s of milk about half hour before bed.



Wow you must be BULKING, or you have a super fast metabolism...


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 29, 2010)

|Z| said:


> What is your reasoning behind taking L-arginine pre bed?



he's gotta get his bro-pump on before bed, brah


----------



## blergs. (Dec 29, 2010)

I take a scoop of need2whey +15g ibcaas before bed. and have a protein drink in fridge during night. when i get up to take a piss (1-2 times a  night) i hav a few chugs.

casien is also good for bed but itsliek drinking crushed up chalk lol.


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 30, 2010)

blergs. said:


> I take a scoop of *need2whey* +15g ibcaas before bed. and have a protein drink in fridge during night. when i get up to take a piss (1-2 times a night) i hav a few chugs.
> 
> casien is also good for bed but itsliek drinking crushed up chalk lol.


 I use need2whey every night as well. On my off days, I throw in some PB. Protien is VERY smooth and tasty


----------



## bodydwl (Dec 30, 2010)

*casein*

use casein it is slow digesting i suggest ON Casein it taste really good.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 3, 2011)

Fat slows digestion so I try to eat pro/fat before bed with no carbs.

As far as what type of protein of course some are slower digesting but I think adding healty fats are more important before bed than the type of protein.

Just my opinion.


----------



## LAM (Jan 4, 2011)

Hendog said:


> Fat slows digestion so I try to eat pro/fat before bed with no carbs.
> 
> As far as what type of protein of course some are slower digesting but I think adding healty fats are more important before bed than the type of protein.
> 
> Just my opinion.



I think a lot of people have either forgotten this or didn't know, shakes are a great time to add in both fats and fiber.  both of them delay gastric emptying or the rate at which foods migrate from the stomach to the lower GIT.  this slows the release of nutrients into the portal bloodstream.

when ever I think I may miss a meal or be late for the next, etc. I always add in more fats to slow digestion.  the only real time you don't want to ingest fats is with the post work out protein


----------



## acarroll7715 (Jan 4, 2011)

I use Evopro protein blend before bed and get a good dose of l-arginine as well.


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 4, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Cottage and/or PB before bed.


 
Classic Mix,  slow protein and some fats to sloow it dooown eveeen mooore


----------



## ripped1! (Jan 4, 2011)

bodydwl said:


> use casein it is slow digesting i suggest ON Casein it taste really good.


Try 1 scoop of whey Isolate (Biotest makes a great tasting powder in different flavors) and 1-2 oz of fatfree plain yougurt with 2 oz of water. Makes a great tasting pudding that's low carb and high protein.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 4, 2011)

My mix that I have often is 1.5 TBSP natty PB, 1/2 of lowfat cottage cheese and 1 scoop of protein (of your choice, I use LG Lipotropic).  That is mainly slower digesting proteins, fats and a very small amount of carbs from each of the three.  Give this a shot, great with chocolate protein especially!


----------

